# Which battles next?



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I personally have loved all the books from the Space Marine Battles series and am totally looking foward to Fall of Damnos and Purging of Kadillas, but just thought I would if you were to pick a battle you want written about which one would you pick?

I myself would like to see something with the Iron Hands, I don't really know any good conflicts they have been involved with but even something new just to give them a story and maybe have me actually warm to them a bit would be welcome.

Also not sure if their has been a book about it already but Battle for Macragge would be awesome, if their is anything already out can someone point it out it has all the elements for awesome.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I want the World Engine, the sacrifice of the Astral Knights Chapter. That is without a doubt one of the most epic battles in 40k, an entire chapter sacrifices itself to destroy a Necron threat that could have potentially wiped out an entire Segmentum Battlegroup.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I second Lord of the Night's comment. I too want the World Engine, that would be epic.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, I for one want to get my hands on the being-written _Gildar Rift_, about the Silver Skulls taking out a CSM battlegroup.

But yeah, the World Engine, that would be epic.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh yea I totally forgot about the world engine!! Great story and hey...more loyalists dying to the aliens is always good


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Surprised that the Battle of Macragge hasn't been done yet...instead their doing Damnos for the Ultramarines.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Battle for the Fang is the next after those to and I can't wait for that!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I say, bring back the fucking Rainbow Warriors! (They're clearly one of the lost legions) I want to read one of their battles, or fuck that, i'll write it!

CP


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'd like to see one of the Blood Angels' infamous battles. Possibly the battle in which the united might of the Dreadnoughts upon Baal annihalated an Orkish attack (Waagh?) 

Having said that, the two books that must be written should be - Iron Cage incident and the First War for Armageddon. Perturabo ascending to Daemonhood, as the Imperial Fists and Iron Warriors fight until ammunition stocks run dry and charge into bladed combat; One-hundred Grey Knights Terminators cutting their way through a sea of Bloodletters and Astartes against Angron and a bodyguard of ten Bloodthirsters, I believe...

The Astral Claws and their sacrifice against the World Engine would be epic...


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I say, bring back the fucking Rainbow Warriors! (They're clearly one of the lost legions) I want to read one of their battles, or fuck that, i'll write it!
> 
> CP


Don't go there, Plossy.

Don't.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm going to jump on the World Engine bandwagon too. 

Personally, I'd like to see The Gehenna Campaign (ya know, Dante and Necrons vs Tyranids), by ADB. A good book by a character writer is the only way people will ever accept Dante's decision and make sense of the whole thing... Yes, Aaron, I know you're sometimes lurking around these forums, damn you


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah I have to say for all the crap Matt Ward gets thrown his way the World Engine battle is just insanely cool.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> Don't go there, Plossy.
> 
> Don't.


you bet your momma they're going to be the most badass legion around! you'll see!

CP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Quite like to see the Second War for Armageddon, in particular Yarriks stand and Dante deep stirking his whole force right in the middle of the orks command. Both would be epic to read


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Iron Hands vs Imperial Fists, and I would like something about Abbaddon vs Grey Knights.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> Iron Hands vs Imperial Fists, and I would like something about Abbaddon vs Grey Knights.


I think you mean Iron Warriors [traitors] not Iron Hands [loyalists].


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

First War of Armageddon. If you want space marines and big battles, what more could you ask for? SWs, GKs, WEs, and even a fucking primarch? Sorry, but everything, including the World Engine, pales into insignificance in the face of such a cast.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh another fun one I think would be the loyalists and Custodes trying to take down Goge Vandire, any 1 man supposedly loyal to the imperium (his imperium) that can make so many other people mad enough to siege Terra again is awesome


----------

